# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Repository

## θανάσης

Σας ενημερώνω ότι λειτουργεί στην www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/ τοπικό repository με Debian(Lenny)(Squeeze) και Ubuntu (Maveric) για i386 και amd64, updates παίρνει δύο φορές την ημέρα.
 Μπορείτε να ενημερώνετε τα λειτουργικά σας προσθέτοντας στο /etc/apt/sources.list τα παρακάτω ανάλογα αν είναι debian η ubuntu
 Καλά update.
# *Debian* *Lenny*
# *A**ρχιτεκτονική** [i386* *και** amd64]
*

```

deb http://www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/debian lenny main contrib non-freedeb http://www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/debian-security lenny/updates main contrib non-freedeb http://www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/debian-backports lenny-backports main contrib non-free 


```



# *Debian* *Squeeze*
# *A**ρχιτεκτονική** [i386* *και** amd64]
*

```

deb http://www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/debian squeeze main contrib non-freedeb http://www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/debian-security squeeze/updates main contrib non-freedeb http://www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/debian-backports squeeze-backports main contrib non-free 


```

# *U**buntu** 10.10 maverick*
# *A**ρχιτεκτονική** [i386* *και** amd64]*


```

deb http://www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/archive-ubuntu/ubuntu maverick main restricted universe multiversedeb http://www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/archive-ubuntu/ubuntu maverick-updates main restricted universe multiversedeb http://www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/archive-ubuntu/ubuntu maverick-backports main restricted universe multiversedeb http://www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/security-ubuntu/ubuntu maverick-security main restricted universe multiversedeb http://www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/archive-canonical/ubuntu maverick partner 


```

----------


## θανάσης

Το Squeeze από testing έκδοση γίνετε stable αυτό το σαββατοκύριακο 
http://news.debian.net/2011/01/22/jo...wn-to-squeeze/
και το προσθέτω στo repository, σε λίγες ώρες θα είναι έτοιμο να ενημερώσει.


```

deb http://www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/debian squeeze main contrib non-freedeb http://www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/debian-security squeeze/updates main contrib non-freedeb http://www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/debian-backports squeeze-backports main contrib non-free 


```

κάνω edit και το αρχικό post

----------


## Nikiforos

Θανάση αφού έχεις και ρωτάω στο άλλο θέμα που έχεις απαντήσει γιατί δεν τα γράφεις εκεί να τα έχουμε μαζεμένα στο σωστό θέμα? 
Edit : μόλις είδα πως δεν είσαι awmn!

----------


## tritsako

Ενημέρωση Ubuntu - tritsako:
Το νέο sources.list Ubuntu repo (Maverick) είναι:

#Maverick
deb http://ubuntu.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ maverick universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ maverick-security universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ maverick-updates universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ maverick-backports universe multiverse main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ maverick-proposed universe multiverse main restricted

###SRC

#Maverick
deb-src http://ubuntu.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ maverick universe multiverse main restricted
deb-src http://ubuntu.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ maverick-security universe multiverse main restri$
deb-src http://ubuntu.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ maverick-updates universe multiverse main restric$
deb-src http://ubuntu.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ maverick-backports universe multiverse main restr$
deb-src http://ubuntu.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ maverick-proposed universe multiverse main restricted

----------


## Nikiforos

Tritsako εδώ είναι το forum για την Ευβοια ρε συ! πάλι αλλού τα έγραψες? ΛΟΛ! btw του debian δεν παίζει ?

----------


## tritsako

Ενημέρωση Debian Squeeze.

# Squeeze main / proposed updates
deb http://debian.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ squeeze main contrib non-free
deb http://debian.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ squeeze-proposed-updates main contrib non-free
deb-src http://debian.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ squeeze main contrib non-free
deb-src http://debian.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ squeeze-proposed-updates main contrib non-free

----------


## tritsako

Debian - Testing (Sources.list)

deb http://debian.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ testing main contrib non-free
deb-src http://debian.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ testing main contrib non-free

deb http://debian.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ testing-proposed-updates main 
deb-src http://debian.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ testing-proposed-updates main

----------


## tritsako

Ubuntu Natty (Repo)

Sources.list
deb http://ubuntu.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ natty main restricted
deb-src http://ubuntu.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ natty main restricted
deb http://ubuntu.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ natty-updates main restricted
deb-src http://ubuntu.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ natty-updates main restricted

deb http://ubuntu.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ natty universe
deb-src http://ubuntu.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ natty universe
deb http://ubuntu.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ natty-updates universe
deb-src http://ubuntu.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ natty-updates universe

deb http://ubuntu.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ natty multiverse
deb-src http://ubuntu.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ natty multiverse
deb http://ubuntu.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ natty-updates multiverse
deb-src http://ubuntu.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/ natty-updates multiverse

----------

